# Albino longfin bristlenose pleco



## CaysE

Hi everyone... I just got an albino longfin bristlenose pleco for my 20 gallon tank, as I understand they only get about 4-5 inches long. I'll have some pics sometime soon, but I'm curious what the scientific name is, and if it has an L number?

Also, any stories about these little guys? Tips?


----------



## Chaos553

The scientific name I believe is Ancistrus Dolichopterus and the only number that I seemed to find online was L-144, even though it was just for Bristlenose Plecos in general. Hope that helps, and btw, how much did you pay for it?


----------



## Anonymous

Hello,

It is likely that the common types of bristlenose that are commercially bred, to include albino, red, common, dwarf, etc... are a mix of species that have been crossed from imports for years. L144 is actually a wild strain with a deep yellow and dark eyes and is also being added to this line of hybridization to create long fin types. The accepted name for these fish is Ancistrus sp. 3

The labeling of all tank strains as L144 was started by a sales site, Fosters & Smith, a couple years ago. This oversight by people that obviously don't know what they are talking about has caused all sorts of trouble with labeling as they are placing a number on a fish just to make it seem that it's something that it obviously is not.

Sorry for the rant, but I can't stand it when people go messing with L numbers like this. There's enough confusion amongst newbies to catfish as it is, and it doesn't need somebody else murking up the waters.

Larry Vires


----------



## Chaos553

That's pretty interesting Larry. Even though I'm not one to listen to ranting, I actually found that very informative. Thanks =P


----------



## CaysE

It was about $15. Here's a pic in my 20 gallon tall:


----------

